# Hello, I'm new here



## ismael (May 10, 2003)

Hi,

   I'm new here.  I've been on and off into photography for many years.  My trusty Pentax K-1000 is the absoute best camera I've ever had.  It's been with me for over 15 years.  I've done some pro work but not much.  I also have a Yashica MAT 124 medium format TLR, but I don't seem to get the upper hand on it. I need more practice.  Hope to post many questions!

Thanks,
Ismael


----------



## Jme (May 10, 2003)

Hey,
Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing your pictures ( and questions) , though I doubt I'll be able to answer very many of them. I'm pretty new at photography. I'm just moving up from point and shoot!   

Jme


----------



## MDowdey (May 12, 2003)

along with the rest of us...WELCOME!!!! this, in the very near future, will be the place to be when it comes to questions, and even just sharing your work. We look forward to seeing your work soon!


md


----------



## John A (Jun 24, 2003)

Having just subscribed I was looking around for the most appropriate forum to say hello .... this looks to be the one.

I live in Australia, up in the hot end, have been retired for 5 years.

Photography has been part of my life since I was a teenager & the interest is still present. I am mostly interested in people photos, landscsape & close-ups using 2 Nikon F801 [F8008 in the US I think] & the usual lenses plus a 105 Micro Nikkor & an old FM as a backup.

Congratulations to the person who had the vision to set up this forum, excellent is a good word to describe it.


----------



## Chase (Jun 24, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, John!

This is my little project, but putting it together was easy. The people that have joined and that contribute everyday are the ones making this site what it is. 

My thanks to all of them, and to you for joining in!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums john!!!!



md


----------



## e_ (Jun 28, 2003)

...got room for a small one?

I'm new, too: hello everyone -- nice place you got here

Thank you!



e_


----------



## Shutter Bug (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello! Hope you don't mind if I add yet another. I'm new here too. I've loved photography since I was 11 years old. My grandfather enjoyed it and got me into it. I got into portraiture about three years ago and I make a little money at that. I enjoy that, but my favorite by far is nature photography. Blazing ocean sunsets, and cotton-candy waterfalls, and rusty barns amid a wheat field, and the bright green pattern on a leaf, etc! Ahhhhhh........the thrill of photography for me is to see something so beautiful and capture it just as beautiful as I saw it. No more and no less. I use a Nikon F4 and a small assortment of lenses, including a Nikon 28-105mm f3.5-4.5D with IF, which I recently got and love! The F4 is my dream camera and I almost always use it on manual to have complete control, unless I'm in an action situation where I just wouldn't have time. I've never done anything like this, so please pardon me if I make any stupid mistakes. I know extremely few people who love photography like I do and can talk about it with me, and I look forward to chatting about the subject as often as I can. Thanks!


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 2, 2003)

hey shutter, welcome to the boards!!!!



md


----------

